
Airlines Should Fear Self-Driving Cars - WMCRUN
https://betterquestions.blog/why-the-autonomous-revolution-will-give-southwest-airlines-no-luv/
======
clintonb
I'll stick to the plane.

> Option A: Drive to the airport, check in, wait in security lines with
> hundreds of other people, experience a delay, eat unhealthy food, experience
> another delay, all while contemplating why bottled water costs 3x the normal
> price, and then buying it anyway.

Here is my experience: I take a Lyft to the airport, wait less than 15 minutes
(because I have TSA Pre), don't often have a delay more than 30 minutes, eat
the unhealthy food (because that's what I do when I travel), and refill my own
reusable water bottle.

> Option B: Get in your AV, stretch out, relax, read, work and then lie flat
> to sleep, only waking up when your car announces that you’ve arrived at your
> destination.

When I read this all I see is: Be in a cramped car for 10 hours instead of
resting in a comfortable bed after a 2-3 hour flight.

We already have drivers. They work for Greyhound. That experience sucks.
Amtrak is a better experience than the bus, but, the last I checked, it was
cheaper to fly than to take the train.

Travel via autonomous vehicle may solve the emissions problem, but it seems
much more inconvenient to the traveler.

